# Florida shooter took Uber to "Work"



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

http://cbs12.com/news/local/gunman-took-uber-to-school-blending-in-fleeing-crowd-of-students


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

grabby said:


> http://cbs12.com/news/local/gunman-took-uber-to-school-blending-in-fleeing-crowd-of-students


I took somebody somewhere with a guitar case this morning. Lol


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Did he tip??


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Did he tip??


Of course not, he is a millennial


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

This isn't funny. I feel sorry for the uber driver. I'm sure he is messed up over this.

Shame on those of you making jokes about this.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

just another example of the risks you assume doing this. Every driver should have some kind of weapon on them at all times.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Working4peanuts said:


> This isn't funny. I feel sorry for the uber driver. I'm sure he is messed up over this.
> 
> Shame on those of you making jokes about this.


Hopefully the driver isn't feeling any guilt. 
Not his fault one bit. 
Sucks. But I wouldn't be all boo hoo if I was the driver that dropped him off.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Iann said:


> But I wouldn't be all boo hoo if I was the driver that dropped him off.


That's easy to say from 3,000 miles away. I'd be amazed if the driver isn't having some issues.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Did he tip??


 One dollar

He told me he is between jobs, so he is counting on Karma to help him out.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

JimKE said:


> That's easy to say from 3,000 miles away. I'd be amazed if the driver isn't having some issues.


That's the kind of thing that would make one consider eating a bullet.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Why couldn't it be Lyft? 

They could use the bad publicity from this more than Uber.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> That's the kind of thing that would make one consider eating a bullet.


Yep, sure is.

This is one of those times when I wish I could contact Uber directly. I'm retired law enforcement, from the Miami area, and I have resources this driver might need. I could reach out if the driver needs help, but have no way of knowing whether he does or not.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Yep, sure is.
> 
> This is one of those times when I wish I could contact Uber directly. I'm retired law enforcement, from the Miami area, and I have resources this driver might need. I could reach out if the driver needs help, but have no way of knowing whether he does or not.


Have no fear..Uber will make every effort to assure he isnt matched with that rider again! Thats the way Uber takes care of its drivers!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Have no fear..Uber will make every effort to assure he isnt matched with that rider again! Thats the way Uber takes care of its drivers!


very clever...


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

JimKE said:


> very clever...


It would be much funnier if Uber actually had a stress debriefing or driver assistance program, we are ICs and therefore on our own.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Have no fear..Uber will make every effort to assure he isnt matched with that rider again! Thats the way Uber takes care of its drivers!


Its people like you that give uber a bad name. Unbelievable you can make jokes about this. People died. Karma will surely get you.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

If you take someone to a high-school with a gun case and gas mask in hand, wouldn't you call 9-11 after dropping him off? I would.


----------



## WillyG (Apr 10, 2017)

Hindsight being 20/20...would you call the cops if you experience the same scenario? I think I would have to now say yes.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> If you take someone to a high-school with a gun case and gas mask in hand, wouldn't you call 9-11 after dropping him off? I would.


I imagine it was in a case or bag of some sort.



Working4peanuts said:


> Its people like you that give uber a bad name. Unbelievable you can make jokes about this. People died. Karma will surely get you.


My karma was prepaid when Uber cut the rates..thanks but i dont need your warm wishes.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

SurgeWarrior said:


> I imagine it was in a case or bag of some sort.
> 
> My karma was prepaid when Uber cuts the rates..thanks but i dont need your warm wishes.


I never said they were warm thoughts and prayers....and i believe you do. Hope you pick up the mother of one of those kids and tell her how funny you think the shooting was. Maybe she'll even be carrying...karma.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Working4peanuts said:


> I never said they were warm thoughts and prayers....and i believe you do. Hope you pick up the mother of one of those kids and tell her how funny you think the shooting was. Maybe she'll even be carrying...karma.


yes, mass shootings are terrible..we all feel bad about it...nobody is laughing at the children or their families.

I cant believe you are able to drive for such a cutthroat company and not have developed a gallows humor?

Good Luck


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Working4peanuts said:


> Its people like you that give uber a bad name. Unbelievable you can make jokes about this. People died. Karma will surely get you.





Working4peanuts said:


> I never said they were warm thoughts and prayers....and i believe you do. Hope you pick up the mother of one of those kids and tell her how funny you think the shooting was. Maybe she'll even be carrying...karma.


If you believe in karma then those 17 kids had it coming? 
Think about that. You can't have it both ways. 
Either karma gets you or stfu with that bs.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

This is a great thread for displaying your stand up comedy chops.

If you're a childish ass.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

SurgeWarrior said:


> I imagine it was in a case or bag of some sort.


The AR-15 rifle is 40 inches long. He also had a gas mask, gas canisters and extra ammo.. Hard to hide all that in a discreet bag.

As with the employees at the Las Vegas hotel who ignored the obvious as Paddock brought up gun after gun, the Uber driver was not thinking.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Yep, sure is.
> 
> This is one of those times when I wish I could contact Uber directly. I'm retired law enforcement, from the Miami area, and I have resources this driver might need. I could reach out if the driver needs help, but have no way of knowing whether he does or not.


I beleive you would help, you're a good man JimKE !

Thanks, it's nice to see sincere good intentions.

I hate these Fing situations. Sandyhook hit me hard, my son was in Kindergarten then. This one, being closer to home really has been rough.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Yep, sure is.
> 
> This is one of those times when I wish I could contact Uber directly. I'm retired law enforcement, from the Miami area, and I have resources this driver might need. I could reach out if the driver needs help, but have no way of knowing whether he does or not.


I have numbers as well but they are all VA guys... so not really a lot of help.

Really terrible situation to put someone in.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Taking Uber to commit a crime or flee from one is the new norm.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> Taking Uber to commit a crime or flee from one is the new norm.


Why not?

If you can rob a bank in 5 minutes of less, your driver will be there waiting for you.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

grabby said:


> http://cbs12.com/news/local/gunman-took-uber-to-school-blending-in-fleeing-crowd-of-students


*yawn*

Maybe he also wore Adidas sneakers and ate Kelloggs cereal and ordered the Uber on an iPhone. Who cares?


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> The AR-15 rifle is 40 inches long. He also had a gas mask, gas canisters and extra ammo.. Hard to hide all that in a discreet bag.
> 
> As with the employees at the Las Vegas hotel who ignored the obvious as Paddock brought up gun after gun, the Uber driver was not thinking.


A thoughtless comment.

Are you suggesting we inspect the contents of pax luggage/bags? Or just call the cops if we have doubts?


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Terri Lee said:


> A thoughtless comment.
> 
> Are you suggesting we inspect the contents of pax luggage/bags? Or just call the cops if we have doubts?


Uber has me on patrol for Human Trafficking..no time for luggage inspections!


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

WHats wacky to me is he walked around an hour after and went to Walmart and McDonalds and Did Not call an Uber to leave... and stayed within a mile of the school.. why didnt he get an Uber and take it as far away as he could ?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Who the hell cares.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

I drove the guy, I live like 8 miles from the school.

I knew that duffel bag I helped him put on my trunk felt like a gun, he tipped tho, gave him a talk about God being merciful and forgiving no matter what you did, he seemed disturbed, I guess he was.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Have no fear..Uber will make every effort to assure he isnt matched with that rider again! Thats the way Uber takes care of its drivers!


AND they will deactivate Cruz's account.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

AllenChicago said:


> The AR-15 rifle is 40 inches long. He also had a gas mask, gas canisters and extra ammo.. Hard to hide all that in a discreet bag.
> 
> As with the employees at the Las Vegas hotel who ignored the obvious as Paddock brought up gun after gun, the Uber driver was not thinking.


It sounded like the rifle was in a normal soft AR bag. Driver may not have known what it was, but to anyone in the know it would have been a blaring red flag to drop at a school.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

The Uber driver is a woman. The shooter was carrying a bookbag and duffle bag -- really nothing unusual about a kid taking that to school. Could have been athletic equipment or just about anything else.

I'm a fan of the FBI, but they sure blew this one. http://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/community/broward/article200523359.html



fork2323 said:


> WHats wacky to me is he walked around an hour after and went to Walmart and McDonalds and Did Not call an Uber to leave... and stayed within a mile of the school.. why didnt he get an Uber and take it as far away as he could ?


He stopped shooting, dumped his gear and weapon and blended in with the kids fleeing the school. One girl he knew from middle school even told him, "I'm surprised it wasn't you doing the shooting!" He just gave her a blank stare and said, "Huh?"

He was probably just confused and didn't really have a plan for getting away. He was just trying to act like any other kid, and eventually walked into a residential neighborhood. A deputy spotted him, yelled at him to "Get on the ground!" and he did. Surrendered without a peep.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Working4peanuts said:


> Its people like you that give uber a bad name. Unbelievable you can make jokes about this. People died. Karma will surely get you.


People
Die
Every
Day


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

19 year olds that work at dollar tree shouldnt be able to afford a chaueffer or private drivers to their murder sprees

would this of happened if he was on the bus where he belonged or had to walk & was too lazy complete the trip the world will never know

will uber ever verify rider accounts with an i.d. & a check next to their name or will they continue to allow any school shooter, rapist, murderer, robber, alcoholic junkie get an account with $50 and a burner phone? this way drivers can avoid non verified accounts like they unmatch every trip under 10 miles that doesn't cash tip if they the 4 % that succeed at this..

will they provide discounts for partitions & dash cams(there is a reason cabs have them)

will they continue to pay a 1971 minimum fare & pay most markets 1965-1985 cab rates? these rates enabled this massacre which im suprised wadnt dubbed the Valentine's day massacre 2.0 its so violent now right? nope 100 years ago people did the same thing, those guys were glorified bizzaro world

nope because they dont care, they probably deactivated the guy


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

this shooting had nothing at all to do with Uber, nothing to see here


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> People
> Die
> Every
> Day


yup
cell phones & ciagettes killed more people today

matter of fact 1000 people in america murdered themselves that day

for some reason get a bunch dying at the same time we have to punish, spy, track, & ban everything for 99% of people because 1% are crazy & snap

its the safest time in human history but people watch propaganda state sponsored media instead of reading books

the only difference if this happened 100 years ago is half the world would never hear about it && it would take 6 months for anyone outside a 100 mile radius to hear about it

if the police weren't busy revenue retrieving for their corporate masters maybe they could protect & serve a little better, but they never gonna stop, where you think the guns come from? who profits the most from guns, weapons, destrucriob, murder, the good ol USA is built on it, its the #1 export exploitation, hypocrites, & death

dont bully hey families enjoy these drone strikes courtesy fast & furious, iran contra no wonder most drivers still complete 10 mile or less trips a nation full of ignorant people


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

AllenChicago said:


> The AR-15 rifle is 40 inches long. He also had a gas mask, gas canisters and extra ammo.. Hard to hide all that in a discreet bag.
> 
> As with the employees at the Las Vegas hotel who ignored the obvious as Paddock brought up gun after gun, the Uber driver was not thinking.


The ar15 also breaks down to two Very Easily reassembled primary sections. Fits in a standard book bag at this point. As would the gas mask.

Google how to disassemble ar15...

Seriously, every one of you are showing your ignorance of firearms concealability.
You think you would (assuming you verified the passenger was 18 or older) have noticed something odd about a person with a backpack going to a highschool?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> The ar15 also breaks down to two Very Easily reassembled primary sections. Fits in a standard book bag at this point. As would the gas mask.
> 
> Google how to disassemble ar15...
> 
> ...


Agree.

The much worse factor in all this is the FBI receiving a very specific warning from a fellow student who knew Cruz well -- name, where he went to school, weird behavior, social media posts, comments about shooting up that particular school, everything -- and the FBI did NOTHING with it.

The FBI is a great organization and they successfully prevent most of these attacks very quietly. But they blew this one.


----------



## Transporter_011 (Feb 3, 2018)

The AR series of rifle are modular weapons and most of these guns can be broken down into parts and placed comfortably into a hand bag that is slightly larger than a womans purse, but when reconstructed they become mass killing machines.

You can't fault the driver in this instance or the gun. The only thing at fault here is the individual who decided to go murder a bunch of defenseless people.


----------



## Transporter_011 (Feb 3, 2018)

SurgeWarrior said:


> side note off topic for a quickie...have you had a chance to play with a DRD Paratus takedown yet? Very Intriguing IMHO


No, and I have no plans to buy anything like that. I keep a judge peace maker by my side and my most loyal companion who happens to be an english mastiff "Wayy" works overtime for me on guard duty.

If that fails, then I was meant to die anyway so everythinzzzz good.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

There's very little the driver did wrong.

It's very easy to conceal even an assault rifle.






There's enough fire power down this guys pants to cause a lot of carnage.

That Uzi alone with just 1 clip would be enough for a mass shooting. And that's just concealed in clothing.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> That Uzi alone with just 1 clip would be enough for a mass shooting. And that's just concealed in clothing.


Yep. The Secrets have carried Uzis and small H&K's for years. Little bitty thing, fearsome bite.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

at-007smartLP said:


> 19 year olds that work at dollar tree shouldnt be able to afford a chaueffer or private drivers to their murder sprees


PREACH!!!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Yep. The Secrets have carried Uzis and small H&K's for years. Little bitty thing, fearsome bite.


This is a pic from the assassination attempt on Reagan. (he survived.. for the people who don't know history)

You can conceal those puppy's very well. A baggy shirt and that's all it takes.

The little SMGs are probably the worst weapon for terror attacks because of how easy they are to hide.

Nothing short of searching everyone's bags will uncover these sorts of weapons. This shooter used an "ar-15-Style" assault rifle.

So that's like a dozen possibles...

But you can break down these rifles wrap them in towels and you would never guess what it was.










If someone was trying... nothing but a pat down and a bag search would do it.

And i've never checked a single bag.

Being an unknowing accomplice to something like this is probably my worst case scenario now. Even worse than getting murdered and robbed for the $30 in my pocket.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

It really doesn't matter if he was able to hide the guns well or not.
Even if the driver had noticed and called the police immediately after the kid got out of his car, many kids would have still died. The only difference is the shooter would probably be dead since he wouldn't have had time to try to get away.

But the kids would still be dead.

Maybe the Uber driver as well.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Agree.
> 
> The much worse factor in all this is the FBI receiving a very specific warning from a fellow student who knew Cruz well -- name, where he went to school, weird behavior, social media posts, comments about shooting up that particular school, everything -- and the FBI did NOTHING with it.
> 
> The FBI is a great organization and they successfully prevent most of these attacks very quietly. But they blew this one.


it's not a crime to be a weirdo.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

heynow321 said:


> it's not a crime to be a weirdo.


Of course not -- and thank goodness! 

But when you receive information that specific and detailed, I would hope they would look into it. They had plenty of time...that tip was received 40 days before 17 kids were murdered. They did nothing.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

I wonder if he tips.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Driver is lucky to be alive. Monster could have shot him , shot up the school and then left with the car.


----------



## SEAMT (Jan 23, 2018)

Working4peanuts said:


> This isn't funny. I feel sorry for the uber driver. I'm sure he is messed up over this.
> 
> Shame on those of you making jokes about this.


Just another example of uber drivers getting the short end of the stick for something they could not possibly have known would happen or what their passenger had on them at the time.

But yeah can't imagine what the driver must be thinking.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

If you think for one minute that that shooter had an AR-15 in a book bag you're out of your mind this is what happens when unqualified, unprofessional, rank amateurs, try and break into an industry that is very well-established and knows how to deal with this. That driver, as well as the driver who pulled over on the expressway and got the football player killed, should get what they deserve.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Taxi tony said:


> ...as well as the driver who pulled over on the expressway and got the football player killed, should get what they deserve.


That driver was also killed in the crash -- caused by a drunk driver. What further punishment would you recommend for him?

It would not have happened if the drunk had take an Uber.

Also, you are obviously totally ignorant about AR-15's. As usual, your enlightened, distinguished "profession" is not as smart as you think you are.

It takes about 10 seconds to break an AR down to fit in a small bookbag/backpack, and another 10 seconds to reassemble it. I don't know what planet you live on, but on earth, you will almost never see a kid arriving at school without a backpack.

You might want to do a little research before you post silly comments.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

JimKE said:


> That driver was also killed in the crash -- caused by a drunk driver. What further punishment would you recommend for him?
> 
> It would not have happened if the drunk had take an Uber.
> 
> ...


That dude is just a bitter taxi driver. Every one of his posts is a troll post.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> That dude is just a bitter taxi driver. Every one of his posts is a troll post.


I know. He's on my ignore list, but a guy's gotta have a little fun every once in a while.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

There are countless stories of you so-called professional Uber drivers in the news. If you're not raping 16 year old drunk girls, you're pulling over on the expressway and getting yourself killed, or you're letting some kid bring a AR-15 in your car. You people are not professionals. You have no training in dealing with this type of clientele. You should get a job at McDonald's like the rest of the mentally challenged people do or the 75 year old people do and stay out of this business. After a few of you getting knocked off maybe somebody will pay attention and realize that you don't bring a knife to a gunfight. A bunch of immature want to be cab drivers.


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Of course not -- and thank goodness!
> 
> But when you receive information that specific and detailed, I would hope they would look into it. They had plenty of time...that tip was received 40 days before 17 kids were murdered. They did nothing.


The other thing is the Broward County plan to curb the school to prison pipeline. If Cruz had been arrested for what is to be assumed numerous fights at school and placed into the justice system where he belongs, he would have never been able to purchase the murder weapon. Once again, feelgood politically correct programs come to bite us in the ass.


----------

